# Kazaa Lite Rulez !!!!!



## pakiya (Feb 9, 2001)

MAN !!!!!


NO SPWARE, NO ADWARE , NO $h1T ........


Just pure p2p , man it's goood, it's fineeeeeee, and the guy who cleaned up kazaa has to have a parade in his honour !!!!!


YAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

and btw as per the review i RATE IT * * * * * 

5 STAR. IT RULEZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Gram123 (Mar 15, 2001)

Pakiya (or anyone) - do you know which spyware-free P2P software has the most users?

I would presume the greater the user-base, the more chance you have of finding what you want.
Currently I'm using WinMX, but I hear a lot of people using Kazaa Lite - does this tap into the same servers as Kazaa(laden)?
Similarly does Clean LimeWire use the same servers as (laden)LimeWire? Etc etc.

Obviously Kazaa is well established and I figure there's probably more users on there than on WinMX - but how many more? Is it worth swapping?
My first priority is to avoid spyware, followed by largest user-base. WinMX doesn't seem as busy as Morpheus (or Napster) did, but maybe the stuff I'm chasing is just too obscure!

As far as I'm aware, the following all contain Spyware or similar:
Kazaa
BearShare
AudioGalaxy
iMesh
Grokster
LimeWire
Morpheus
eDonkey
FreeWire
Gnutella

This is by no means a full list - there are many other P2P programs out there, including variations on the above, many riddled with spyware.
Before anyone panics though, there are clean versions of most of these prorgams available.

Anyone got a fuller list of P2P progs, whether they do or do not contain nasties, and number of users?

Cheers
Gram


----------



## sgooch (Apr 29, 2002)

1,800,000 users on at 7AM Saturday morning.

something like 2,000,000 gigs


----------



## sgooch (Apr 29, 2002)

Does kazaalite connect to the same server as kazaa?


----------



## pakiya (Feb 9, 2001)

yessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Gram123 (Mar 15, 2001)

P2P programs containing spyware with known spyware in parenthesis. As I understand it, the spyware may differ depending on versions downloaded, and some may be "opt-out":

SongSpy (Onflow)
Spotlight (Radiate)
LimeWire (Bargain Buddy, ClickTillUWin)
Kazaa (Gator)
BearShare (Gator, ClickTillUWin, SaveNow, Onflow)
AudioGalaxy (webHancer, Gator)
iMesh (SaveNow, Conducent/Timesink) partial opt-out?
Grokster (ClickTillUWin)
Morpheus (Morpheus Shopping Club)
some versions of eDonkey (Gator, Cydoor)
FreeWire - has opt-out

Apparently clean P2P & clean versions of the above:
AquaLime
Clean LimeWire
KazaaLite
Clean iMesh
WinMX
DirectConnect
Blubster
Gnucleus
Filetopia
The Qube
Xolox
Voodoo Vision
FileNavigator
AudioGnome
Gnutmeg
SoulSeek
Qtraxmaxx
Phex

Don't know if these contain spyware or not:
Frost
Napigator
Taxee
Phosphor
SwapNut
Konspire

If anyone has any more info, on the spyware status of any of these or other P2P programs, please post here!

Here's a good link about spyware:
http://www.simplythebest.net/info/spyware.html

Gram


----------



## sgooch (Apr 29, 2002)

SongSpy doesnt contain Spyware. I used it for 2 months running the newest spyware defs for Ad-Aware running Ad-Aware 3 times a week.


----------



## Gram123 (Mar 15, 2001)

OK - 3 things:

1) There is a clean version of SongSpy available.
2) Have you checked your system for Onflow?
3) AdAware is good, but it doesn't catch all spyware.

If you got the clean version, then good on ya, no worries!

Cheers

Grm


----------



## RGV312 (Sep 5, 2001)

QtraxMaxx doesn't have spyware.. Its a pretty good program, fast downloads...


----------



## Movie Guru (May 30, 2002)

i would not get to Comfortable with kaza read this http://www.theage.com.au/articles/2002/04/26/1019441306209.html


----------



## pakiya (Feb 9, 2001)

hmmmmm...........

does this PROCESSING thing apply to kazaalite too ?


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Hi been using Kazzalite 1.6 which as appeared fine  now its asking me to upgrade to 1.7.1, which I believe now contains 'ALTNET'  

Is there a way round this ? Should I worry about 'ALTNET' ? 

Or should I just change P2P program.

Your help is appreciated.

THX


----------



## Gram123 (Mar 15, 2001)

If Kazaalite will be using altnet, then I'll be ditching it for sure.
See here for another article about it:
http://news.com.com/2100-1023-873181.html

Quite an imposition, and one I'm not prepared to accept, however it does say:


> It plans to use the machines--*with their owners' permission*--to host and distribute other companies' content, such as advertising or music. Alternatively, it might borrow people's unused processing power to help with other companies' complicated computing tasks


If it's an opt-in system, I'd simply opt-out, but I'd be more confident scrapping Kazaalite and using one of the alternatives - probably returning to WinMX.

Gram


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Cheers !! Gram123 just what I was thinking.......so I'll just ignore the upgrade notice for the moment......& still use Kazaalite 1.6  

Can you recommend any other spyware free file sharing program other than WINMX, which I do use as well.  

Thax again for your views & comments........appreciated  

Take CARE


----------



## Movie Guru (May 30, 2002)

iMesh i think would be the next great one
http://imesh.com


----------



## compilerxp (Feb 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gram123:_
> *If Kazaalite will be using altnet, then I'll be ditching it for sure.
> See here for another article about it:
> http://news.com.com/2100-1023-873181.html
> ...


Considering that KazaaLite has B2B/Briallant softwar (AltNet) stripped out... there i not much to worry.

Another poster asked "Does Kazaa Lite connect to the same server as kazaa"?

- Yes - the main page of Kazaa lite goes to the same place.
- No - Kazaa has no SERVERS.

This is where the RIAA & The record Industry has SCREWED themselves! Napster was cool, STILL the best MP3 search interface (still not finding the RARE goodies that were on Napster) and was on Servers. Now there are several P2P networks that can't be stoppped.

And there are 5-7 "Offical" name brand Mp3 sites - but because they are a PAIN to use and are VERY VERY incomplete - they are USELESS. Example, you want to Download an old song... you NEED to know WHO owns the RIGHTS to it in order to go to the right PAY site to access it. THEN - If the company (lets say SONY) has not put it on their inventory (yet or don't care to) then you'll never get it. And to top it all off, they have different encryption systems that may make the song USELESS on your portable MP3 player.

Naptser was their BEST chance. Montly fees and the loot divided... BUT the RIAA would never have control over it... We all lose. I don't buy much in CDs.. and I SURE DONT PAY A DIME to copy-protected "fake" CDs.


----------



## Gram123 (Mar 15, 2001)

Joe2Cool - Well, I used Napster, then Morpheus, then WinMX, then KazaaLite.
I like WinMX for the more obscure stuff - especially as KazaaLite only returns 100 results at a time.

So I can't really recommend any from personal experience other than these. However, I spent a day searching round the net for spyware free alternatives and these were what I came up with:

AquaLime 
Clean LimeWire 
KazaaLite (will shortly contain Altnet trojan) 
Clean iMesh 
WinMX 
DirectConnect 
Blubster 
Gnucleus 
Filetopia 
The Qube 
Xolox 
Voodoo Vision 
FileNavigator 
AudioGnome 
Gnutmeg 
SoulSeek 
Qtraxmax

If you're going to follow Movie Guru's advice, make sure you get hold of Clean iMesh, as the original iMesh contained Conducent/Timesink spyware and later SaveNow spyware.

I've heard good things about Clean LimeWire, but haven't been tempted yet.

Compilerxp - are you sure KazaaLite is free of Altnet? Cheers!

Gram


----------



## compilerxp (Feb 24, 2002)

ALTNET uses the functions of B3D/BDE software that Kazaa Installs...


KazaaLite does NOT install BDE software... same with Cydoor.


Read the FAQ from kazaalite.com


PS: I forgot the other reasons why the "big name" MP3 companies are going fail... besides limits library and restrictions of use of the muisc file. They're paying for the hardware and software and bandwidth for their services. Kazaa and others do not have such costs.


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Hi !! Gram123 Thx for advice... is there any links for Clean LIMEWIRE etc.  

The programs you used I used in same order.....tryed the link supplied by Movie Guru & IMESH was riddled with spyware 14 to be exact........quickly got rid of with adaware & uninstalled. 
 

Just wondered if any one as any links to CLEAN ONES  

Gram123 are you still using Kazaalite at moment ??  

Take Care


----------



## pakiya (Feb 9, 2001)

> _Originally posted by pakiya:_
> *MAN !!!!!
> 
> NO SPWARE, NO ADWARE , NO $h1T ........
> ...


so i am still correcgt ???


----------



## Gram123 (Mar 15, 2001)

Thanks for the extra info compilerxp!

Joe - you could try here:

AquaLime: http://www.zeropaid.com/news/articles/auto/03262002a.php

Clean LimeWire: http://www.megagames.com/news/html/software/cleanlimewire.shtml

KazaaLite: http://www.kazaalite.com/

Clean iMesh: http://cleanclients.exhome.de/iMesh128.exe

WinMX: http://www.winmx.com/

DirectConnect: http://www.neo-modus.com/

Blubster: http://www.blubster.com/

Gnucleus: http://www.gnucleus.com/

Filetopia: http://www.filetopia.org/

The Qube: http://www.zeropaid.com/news/articles/auto/05042002a.php

Xolox: http://www.xolox.nl/

Voodoo Vision: http://www.voodoovision.com/

FileNavigator: http://www.filenavigator.com/

AudioGnome: http://www.audiognome.com/

Gnutmeg: http://www.music-e.net/gnutmeg.htm

SoulSeek: http://www.soulseek.org/download.html

Qtraxmax: http://www.qtrax.com/

Phex: http://phex.kouk.de/

ALL SPYWARE-FREE!!

 
Gram


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Cheers Gram123...........appreciated


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Hi !! Gram123 the new kazaalite 1.7.1 seems OK !! NP  

Take Care !!


----------



## computerwiz5 (Jun 25, 2002)

Does winmx have spyware

thanks


----------



## beach51 (May 18, 2001)

hi computerwiz5,no it does not.


----------



## compilerxp (Feb 24, 2002)

I still miss Napster... Fragmentation of the files has made it very very difficult to find the VERY rare stuff - the music YOU CAN'T BUY ON CDs.

Kazaa doesn't own the network - they only have their software to talk to it. Hence, it can't be shut down. So any software using that network should be 1st choice in this stage.


----------



## BurntHand (Jul 12, 2002)

I read recently on some page that Kazaa had won an appeal in a dutch court, allowing it to continue business as usual. the RIAA and co. were "stunned" with the ruling (AAAHAHAHAHAHA!!!) And lawyers the world over are getting busy figuring out what it means for the USA etc. 

This is the first victory in a court that I have ever heard of for a file-sharing program. Maybe kazaa will be "the one".. heh heh

Look out for helper programs like Speed Up that make kazaa lite even better.

PS I agree, Everything about Kazaa Lite is too damned good. It should be way more illegal than napster, But the lawyers have dug a nice little hole for themselves with napster, audiogalaxy etc.


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Hi !! Burnthand where did you see this, have you a link ?

Interesting !!


----------



## plschwartz (Nov 15, 2000)

My son suddenly became interested in actively using his computer when he discovered free music downloads. Lasttime I saw his desktop he had several of the spyware encrusted programs on there. Will suggest to him he reeplace them with the spyware-stripped versions, but I imagine that purging his sytem of spyware will not be easy. Besides AD-aware any other suggestions?
Thanks
Paul


----------



## beach51 (May 18, 2001)

Hi Paul,Ad-aware will remove most of the spyware components.Check Msconfig,and see if you have one called Newnet,Adaware will not remove this one.Just remove the check mark next to it in msconfig,click apply>then ok>reboot.Then go to control panel>add and remove programs>highlight newnet >click remove>reboot.If you see something in Msconfig your not sure of,post back and we'll let you know,Or you could post his startups here,and we can tell you what to remove.


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Hi !! Lets have a look at whats running in the background.Go to Start>Run>type in Msinfo32>click ok.Click on the + sign next to software environment>click on startup programs>click edit>select all>click edit>copy,then come back here and paste the page

Good Luck Plschwartz


----------



## OverMyHead17 (Jul 29, 2002)

hey,
I stumbled in these forums because I was searching for reliability in eMachine computers. I was overlooking at these posts and heard about spyware and the pros and cons of KaZaa. Well, I have no clue what spyware or these terms mean if someone could clear things up for me becaue my mom uses KaZaa and if you could help me out toward anything hazardous to her use of KaZaa...and if there is a better/safer program to use other than KaZaa Please remember that I have no clue what the software or files do or their importance...ANY HELP would be B]greatle appreciated[/B] !!

Thanks

Over


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Hi!!

[tsg=welcome][/tsg]

Spyware is explained here

Click

Also you will need to download 'Adaware' Click 

I f you use KaZaa it would be better if you used the Lite version (spyware free)

Here are some spyware free P2P Programs

AquaLime: http://www.zeropaid.com/news/articl...o/03262002a.php

Clean LimeWire: http://www.megagames.com/news/html/...nlimewire.shtml

KazaaLite: http://www.kazaalite.com/

Clean iMesh: http://cleanclients.tripod.com/imesh.html

WinMX: http://www.winmx.com/

DirectConnect: http://www.neo-modus.com/

Blubster: http://www.blubster.com/

Gnucleus: http://www.gnucleus.com/

Filetopia: http://www.filetopia.org/

The Qube: http://www.zeropaid.com/news/articl...o/05042002a.php

Xolox: http://www.xolox.nl/

Voodoo Vision: http://www.voodoovision.com/

FileNavigator: http://www.filenavigator.com/

AudioGnome: http://www.audiognome.com/

Gnutmeg: http://www.music-e.net/gnutmeg.htm

SoulSeek: http://www.soulseek.org/download.html

Qtraxmax: http://www.qtrax.com/

Good Luck


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

KaZaa Lite New release V 1.7.2  

KazaaLite: http://www.kazaalite.com/


----------



## neonwaters (Aug 1, 2002)

KaZaA Lite 1.7.1 is awsome!
I have been using it since it came out. All it really is, is a ripped version of KaZaA. It has no adds, no pop ups, no spyware, and very few bugs. It is just like you are using KaZaA but without all the crap that comes with it. It is safe and fast. If you can not find what you are looking for here then it is just not out there to download. All the newest Music, Movies (DivX), Software (Games and Apps), and anything else you would like for FREE.

************************************************ 
QUESTIONS SPECIFIC TO KAZAA LITE: 
************************************************

Q.What is KazaaLite? 
A. KazaaLite is kazaa without most of the bundled software that comes with kazaa. 
or as they put it... 
KaZaA Lite is KaZaA, minus a few key "features": 
- No Adware 
- No Spyware 
- No banners 
- No bitratelimit for mp3 files 
- No irritating websites loaded into KaZaA 
- No crappy BDE Viewer 
- No f*cking Bonzi Buddy 
- Set up multiple users with the included PseudoTrack tool

Q. Where can it be downloaded? 
A. It can be downloaded from www.kazaalite.com

Q. What is the current version? 
A. 1.7.1

Q. What Adware/Spyware does Kazaa Lite remove? 
A. CyDoor and the Brilliant Digital 3D Projector (sometimes referred to as B3D or BDE)

Q. I ran Ad-Aware and it picks up Cydoor in KazaaLite!!? 
A. This is a dummy file. Read: 
http://www.zeropaid.com/bbs/showthr...s=&threadid=102

Q. Is KazaaLite been sued? 
A.No. Although, Sharman Networks (kazaa owners) are trying to get sites that host the software shut down.

Q. Where can I get more info on KazaaLite? 
A.There are more extensive FAQ at 
http://www.geocities.com/poiuyt_1940/KLfaq.html and 
http://www.kazaalite.com/nuke/modul...=FAQ&file=index

************************************************

DOWNLOAD IT HERE
http://www.mpex.net/en/software/download/kazaalite.html


----------



## compilerxp (Feb 24, 2002)

Kazaa Lite 1.7.2 is out...

I hope it fixes a few bugs...

Like the MY KAZAA - where the right side is supposed to show ACtual file names (left side is the semi useless title) - but also shows titles in some modes.

Makes renaming (correcting) or adding info to newly created files.


----------



## dobhar (Jul 29, 2002)

Kazaalite site is temp down...cannot dnld any files excet Host file.  


> Old site restored
> 
> Site down for now
> Just lost a major backer for servers. Screwed now for a few days.
> ...


The above quote is from the site.


----------



## dobhar (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dobhar:_
> *Kazaalite site is temp down...cannot dnld any files excet Host file.
> 
> The above quote is from the site. *


I found the site below...it has Kazaakite 1.7.2

http://www.kazaalite.nl/downloads.htm

Don't forget to get the "Host" file from Kazaalite.com


----------



## eleyio (Aug 5, 2002)

I agree Kazaa Lite is very good but SoulSeek is by far the best filesharing application with regards to finding the most obscure tracks that I know.

Really good for electronic stuff

HOWEVER the server is down at the mo and I was wondering if you or anyone knows what the problem is, hopefully not a permanent one 

any news or info would be apprecitaed

cheers!


----------



## itsmeitsmeitsme (Apr 29, 2002)

Eleyio where can i download soulseek....i like obscure and some of the more popular p2p dont have much.


----------



## eleyio (Aug 5, 2002)

the url is www.soulseek.org but unfortunately their server is down and you won't get anyhting from there right now, keep checking, fingers crossed it's a temporary hitch!


----------



## itsmeitsmeitsme (Apr 29, 2002)

thanks much for the info...thus far for the obscure I have found that winmx is the best...audiogalaxy was good for that but of course not anymore. I'll give it a try thanks again


----------



## pakiya (Feb 9, 2001)

eleyio

I am reallly intrested in trying out this soulseek , but the site is out , no downloads

if u the installation file , mail me [email protected]


----------



## MamiyaOtaru (Aug 16, 2002)

Just wanted to throw my two cents in: Phex is definately spyware free. It's lagging behind a bit, but is a decent gnutella client


----------



## Gram123 (Mar 15, 2001)

Thanks Mamiya, I checked it out and you're absolutely right!

I've added it to my list of spyware free P2P accrdingly:
http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?postid=432038#post432038

 
Gram


----------



## leowhrt46 (Sep 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gram123:_
> *Thanks for the extra info compilerxp!
> 
> Joe - you could try here:
> ...


ur clean imesh link doesn't seem to be workin.."Sorry, the page or file you're looking for is not here."

so i got a workin link for Clean imesh-->
http://cleanclients.exhome.de/iMesh128.exe


----------



## Gram123 (Mar 15, 2001)

Thanks Leo! List is now updated.

Gram


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

In the past I have used: IMesh, Audiogalaxy and Morpheus. They were all the old ones and loaded with spyware. I won't relate the bitter experiences I had  ...

I am currently using Winmx. For some reason it seems lately that nobody seems to be online? I get 100 results and maybe 2 people are online! And sorting through the huge list for the dew that are online is a pain!

I liked the old Audiogalaxy because I found lots of hard-to-find oldies there. Does anybody know which Downloader offers the best chances for finding old stuff, the older the better? I have Kazaalite v2.0? Is this good? I downloaded but haven't installed it yet.

I also tried XoloX... A big thumbs down! Ads all over the place and almost no finds on the searches! what a waste!

~Jim


----------



## Gram123 (Mar 15, 2001)

Although I compiled that list above, I have only really used 3 of them much myself.

In my experience:
- Kazaa Lite is great, because it's quick and you have the biggest user-base - i.e. Kazaa users.
- WinMX (when it works!) is good because it returns thousands of files at once, and it is easier to see which will enqueue.
- Clean iMesh is good for more obscure stuff, and better for non-audio files. Old stuff might equate to "obscure", so it could be worth a look.

I have all three still on my PC, but tend to use a combination of the first two the majority of the time. You can't really second guess where users will be with a specific type of file (such as 'old'), but I'd definitely recommend trying Kazaa Lite. 
And bear with WinMX, the problems will be ironed out soon!

Gram


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Thx kindly for the feedback Gram!

I went ahead and installed KazaaLite. I then immediately ran Ad-aware and spybot. Results: clean as a whistle! I was amazed. The search and transfer interface are very similar to Winmx so I slid easily into it. I did a few sample searches and got very good results! I do recommend this one. But I refuse to install any more no matter how good they may seem to be. I hate clutter! Thx again.

~Jim


----------



## Gram123 (Mar 15, 2001)




----------



## Luthorcrow (Jun 1, 2002)

Ya, I have been playing with WinMX, Blurbster, and Xolox but so far those are just plain dogged by Kazaa Lite. I keep trying them but there search functions are not flexible enough and the download rates bite.

It doesn't seem to matter what I am looking for, Kazaa Lite is the king. I keep looking for alternatives, but none have yet to produce despite what I hear.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

And the DL rates bite because the user sharing has set up bandwidth throttling. I like WinMX better than the rest and can usually find everything I need or want. I really don't have any complaints using WinMX other than the fact I cannot see if the userd DLing from me are sharing anything or not and would like to blow out their session if they aren't. And automated away messaging would also be nice...an autoresponder type of thing.

I would never use any Kazaa product for the fact the original was so full of junk and spyware I just don't trust anything with the same name.


----------



## AmyIST (Aug 21, 2002)

Does anyone know if this is true?

Note: Cross-posted to mp3 NGs KaZaa (and KLite) users may frequent.

From IntelligentX.com Newsletters < quote >

Microsoft And KaZaa- Unexpected Bedfellows for Media 9 Distribution
M2 Communications

In a move that has taken the industry by surprise Microsoft has begun
showing off its new Windows Media 9, via the KaZaa P2P file-sharing system.

KaZaa, currently at the centre of a legal battle with the film and music
business, is seen as the bane of legal file distribution, and so a very
strange option for a company so bound up with licencing as Microsoft.

Two promotional videos have been placed onto KaZaa by Altnet, who use
Microsoft's digital rights management software.

The placement shows off the quality of the new software, as well as
instantly upgrading the user's Microsoft media player to this latest
edition.

Despite raising many eyebrows, the idea is seen as a legitimate experiment
by Microsoft, which hopes to show how the digital rights management aspect
of its software can be used to control file-sharing, and thus make P2P
systems part of legitimate distribution networks.

< end quote >

I'm unsure of the ultimate implications of all this (specifically where
KaZaaLite fits in the scheme of things) but I thought I would pass this
along for information or comment.
Of course, with Windows Media, the usual "caveat emptor" applies.


----------



## Hesperaux (Mar 26, 2003)

> ur clean imesh link doesn't seem to be workin.."Sorry, the page or file you're looking for is not here." posted by leowhrt46


Yours doesn't work either! Could someone please post a link that works for the clean imesh. I need it bad, and can't find it anywhere.  thanks


----------



## Hesperaux (Mar 26, 2003)

Nevermind, i got it!!!
http://usuarios.lycos.es/jonytk05/share.htm
this worked for me! it's got kazaalite, groksterlite, and clean imesh, as well as a couple others!
Please use this link.

BTW, i wasnt aware that u have to sign in now!!! what is this!!!
So they can track u! Why?!


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pyritechips:_
> * I have Kazaalite v2.0? Is this good? I downloaded but haven't installed it yet.
> ~Jim *


There is now version 2.1, adding some bug fixes, keyboard shortcuts, stops those annoying gold-colored search results that some companies put on files, etc.
While your at it, may as well get the K++ edition. It has some extra features like a built in homepage (for kazaa, not for IE) that has a verified files search and some other file-sharing search engines. It has built in KaZaP to auto search more, and it can prevent leeches and hoggers! You can keep your PL at 1000 and have Kazaa automatically load DLL files of your choice (not sure what you need this for, as it already loads the fake-spyware dll). It can take add-ons so that you can play just about any file with K-Lite Codec Pack, you can use GSpot (yes odd name) to detect what codecs you need, DatVIEW to extract info about the files you download, AVI Preview to watch partially downloaded movie files, Sig2Dat to click a link and download a file, and an add on that jump between kazaa supernodes.
http://k-lite.tk


----------



## rivincarn (Feb 19, 2003)

Hi 
Has any body here tried the k-lite +++ version from here www.k-lite.tk as it removes the search more limit as in winmx


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Yea, its right above your post


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

both those links seem dead


----------



## rivincarn (Feb 19, 2003)

Hi

Try this link
http://kazaa.infos-du-net.com/


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Probably because it uses an improper method of redirection which can be disabled in your IE settings. Don't really know though. It actually points to
http://doa2.host.sk


----------



## kevgp (Oct 10, 2001)

> _Originally posted by eleyio:_
> *the url is www.soulseek.org but unfortunately their server is down and you won't get anyhting from there right now, keep checking, fingers crossed it's a temporary hitch! *


Looks like the site for SoulSeek has moved to:

http://www.slsk.org/

I haven't tried the software yet, but I might have to


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

i would like to reccommend all users of Kazaa, and ESPECIALLY SOULSEEK use PeerGuardian.
Its a firewall that will run alongisde your normal firewall (i hope everyone has a firewall)
but it has a blocklist of RIAA, MPAA, Fake File, anti piracy groups, etc. It will stop their connections to your PC.
Its no longer a tool for the paranoid. I have talked to at least a dozen ppl who got cease-and-deceist letters from their ISP for sharing movies. So far, the letters have only been about movies, and its only about uploading them, not downloading. The ISPs are not the ones monitoring though, the MPAA and Universal Studios are, and they refer your ISP to send you the letter.

In SoulSeek, Time Warner Productions and Universal Studios have been forcefully closing connections to people downloading/uploading copyrighted material.


----------



## kevgp (Oct 10, 2001)

Well, so much for SoulSeek, moving on!

Hear anything about WinMX lately?


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

The whole queue system and a buncha other crap they put in there is ruining it (according to k-lite members, i havent used it in awhile anyway).

SoulSeek is still good with PeerGuardian.
Basically the good networks left are
-Kazaa lite for common files and music/popular movies
-eMule for software/animes/rare files even tho its slo as hell
-BitTorrent for regular releases like a weekly TV show, but get it as soon as its out or you will miss the torrent.
-SoulSeek for a good chat and trading files with people that like what you do.
-Overnet may be soulseeks replacement in the future. I have never used it though.


----------



## kevgp (Oct 10, 2001)

I use WinMX and actually like it quite a bit. The queue process just needs tweaking depending on your upload/download capabilities, but I really appreciate the queue because I know where I stand to get the file.

The only downside I see is that not enough people are on WinMX. So, rare songs and videos aren't easy to come by. Still, it's possible and I've been surprised by some things I have found. And it seems to be the least intrusive or harmful system I've been on since Napster.

Kazaa (or KazaaLite) it isn't (numberwise), but that's a good and not-so-good thing. Maybe it'll stay under the radar a while longer.


----------



## putzy (May 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by compilerxp:_
> *Considering that KazaaLite has B2B/Briallant softwar (AltNet) stripped out... there i not much to worry.
> 
> Another poster asked "Does Kazaa Lite connect to the same server as kazaa"?
> ...


Try this version of Kazaalite, it is a good one, and keeps your Participation Level at a 1000 permanently.
Works on the same network as Kazaa, and Kazaalite as well as several others.
I have found some really rare stuff on this network. 
Nice!http://www.k-lite.tk


----------



## trilbynil (May 24, 2003)

Hi
I was reading this message and I have searched further..but I don't see what the next step after finding this list...can you post what the next step would be? I have srng in my list....here is the message i am referring to...hope I am being clear

"Hi !! Lets have a look at whats running in the background.Go to Start>Run>type in Msinfo32>click ok.Click on the + sign next to software environment>click on startup programs>click edit>select all>click edit>copy,then come back here and paste the page

Good Luck Plschwartz "

Thanks
beth


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

http://forums.techguy.org/t135397/s.html


----------

